# General Pier / Bridge Newbie Question



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok everyone. I have a ton of gear, have a cart, etc. I normally surf fish but after two nights of some idiot on one of those gay paddle boards getting into my line I am thinking about trying the bridges and/or piers.

My first and only pier fishing experience was a bad one (thirty people fishing something big enough for 5) sort of thing so just never tried it again. I think I was in Virginia at the time.

Anyhow - what would be suggestions for how to get set up tackle wise for the piers and bridges around here? We are living on Gulf Breeze right now and new to the area so unsure of all the names but we see a lot of people fishing on that bridge to no where next to the bridge to Gulf Breeze. It is the one that looks like they started building a bridge to Gulf Breeze then stopped and just made a new one next to it that they decided to finish 

Also see a lot of people with some pretty serious gear carts on the bridge just before the toll area going into Pensacola Beach.

What the heck are they fishing for and what kind of gear is needed to do so?

THanks everyone for any tips, hints, advice about bridges and piers. I am stuck fishing this way or from the beach until November when I finally get my boat.


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

The bridge your talking about would be Bob Sikes. You can catch White Trout,Red Fish,Flounder,Specks,and Spanish Macks.I fish there alot. I use light tackle 10# line 7' med. action rod will be fine. The White Trout will bite bottom rigs and Gulp products. Spanish like live elys(extra long shank hooks with no wire leader).Flounder live shrimp or bull minnows.Good Luck.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

How do you land fish from that bridge? It looks to be 100' out of the water. lol

THanks


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Pier Net/Drop Net


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. Have to go out of town this weekend for a week but when I get back I am going to give it a try. Is the flounder bite good from that bridge? I am assuming the same tactic - slow retrieve on the bottom?


----------

